# modismos na fala, cá e lá



## pmfsv

where exactly is "vou estar transferindo" used regularly?


----------



## anaczz

At call centers, offices, even at some schools, everywhere! It is a plague!
Vou estar marcando
Vou estar agendando
Vou estar telefonando
Vou estar "_gerundiando_"


----------



## pmfsv

Oh, I see...
In Brasil. 

Brincadeirinha..


----------



## anaczz

É como a praga do "a nível de " que parece que arrefeceu no Brasil e, agora, anda com toda a força em Portugal!


----------



## pmfsv

anaczz said:


> É como a praga do "a nível de " que parece que arrefeceu no Brasil e, agora, anda com toda a força em Portugal!


Anda com toda a força em Portugal?
Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer isso mas confesso que ultimamente tenho tido interacção com a sociedade..


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal o que se anda a dizer é: «basicamente»


----------



## pmfsv

Em boa verdade a praga que veio e não parece querer "voltar" é o _Não_.
E não são só os jogadores de futebol que começam todas as respostas por _Não_.
Assim como o _basicamente_ tens o _tipo,_ _estilo_, e outros tantos vocábulos..


----------



## marta12

Essa é engraçada, ainda não dei pelo "não"
"basicamente" está na ordem do dia. Não há cão nem gato que  o não diga, a propósito e a despropósito.


----------



## pmfsv

Ainda não deu pelo não?
Isso é que é estranho.. é a verdadeira praga da última década (na melhor das hipóteses)


----------



## marta12

Vou passar a estar com mais atenção
Não dei ainda por isso, talvez também por o fazer...será?


----------



## anaczz

pmfsv said:


> Anda com toda a força em Portugal?
> Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer isso mas confesso que ultimamente tenho tido interacção com a sociedade..



Google: 2.140.000 resultados só em páginas portuguesas.
"Qual é o equipamento a nivel de protecções e assim que um gajo tem de levar? "
"Matrizes das provas de exame a nível de escola referentes às disciplinas das componentes de Formação Geral e Específica dos Cursos..."
"Trojan em Linux aumenta a preocupação a nivel de Segurança."
"... designadamente a nível de meios humanos e científicos..."
"A nível de doutoramentos o espólio dos docentes do DEQ conta já com mais de 100 doutoramentos ... "

 Eu cansava de ouvir no trabalho e ver escrito também, por exemplo, em processos clínicos e documentos oficiais:

A criança apresenta lesões a nível de tórax.
O utente refere dor a nível do joelho. 
Tem-se uma cobertura aceitável, a nível de Lisboa.





pmfsv said:


> Em boa verdade a praga que veio e não parece querer "voltar" é o _Não_.



Eu pensava que isso era uma característica cultural dos portugueses, ou então que era implicância comigo. É uma situação muito frequente diálogos do tipo:
Ele esteve ontem na tua casa?
Não! Ontem ele foi lá a casa à noite.

Isto é um pero?
Não! Isto é chamado pero, por cá.


----------



## Vanda

_Num _falem do nosso não no início das frases, não! Querem matar os mineiros?!


----------



## marta12

Mais uma vez, nunca ouvi esse tipo de diálogos, Ana.
Mas estou a falar do que eu ouço e não a duvidar do que estão a dizer.
Nunca ouvi ninguém responder a uma pergunta com um "não" e depois afirmar que a pegunta está correcta.

Se começo por um não, como resposta a uma pergunta, é para depois dizer o contrário da pergunta. Usando os seus exemplos:

Ele esteve ontem na tua casa?
Não. Esteve anteontem.

Isto é um pero?
Não. É uma maçã.


----------



## anaczz

Então é pura implicância comigo!


----------



## pmfsv

Naturalmente que as perguntas que levam não no início da resposta não são perguntas de resposta directa como os exemplor da Marta.
São normalmente perguntas de "desenvolvimento". Os casos mais flagrantes (mas não únicos) são os jogaodres de futebol. Se nunca ouviu falar, agora que lhe fiz o "favor" de apontar essa questão vai ver como começa a notar mais frequentemente.

Não é implicância alguma seja com quem for.


----------



## marta12

Os exemplos eram da Ana, só os usei para explicar como responderia.
Evidentemente que vou ter muito mais atenção, pode crer


----------



## englishmania

Eu também não digo esse "não" só por dizer/sem sentido. No entanto, já notei a sua presença nas respostas dos jogadores de futebol, sim.


----------

